# 2002 A6 Timing setting guide needed



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, please i need someone to help me with how to set the timing for 3.0 litre Audi V6 engine, 2002 model...


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

What timing are you referring to? Ignition timing is set by the computer, as far as lining everything up for timing belt replacement, special tools are required for that.


----------



## forumoto (Aug 12, 2008)

imaudi6 said:


> What timing are you referring to? Ignition timing is set by the computer, as far as lining everything up for timing belt replacement, special tools are required for that.


timing belt replacement guide, if even there is the need to use a special tool, there must also be step by step procedures as to what to use and nt to use.... just as we have, step 1, do this and that, step two pick this tool and lock this section, step 3 and so on, this are what i am asking for


----------

